# Morritt's Grand Questions??



## maryk (Mar 1, 2009)

We are going to be at Morritt's April 4-11th.

I have been searching this forum, but can not find all the answers I need.  Would someone mind answering a few quesitons for me?

1.  What is the number to call and request a unit?  And when can I call?

2. Does it matter which building or which floor?  We have a 2bdrm.

3.  I hear it is windy at the east end.  Does this depend on time of year or is this always?  If it is only based on time of year.  Will it be windy in April?

4.  Is it true the pool is chilly?  

5.  What is the water temps this time of year?  Will we need some kind of skin to keep warm while snorkeling?

6.  Is GC on EST?  What time does it get dark in April?

thanks for any info you can share with us.

We are excited. 

thanks Maryk


----------



## ralphd (Mar 3, 2009)

Try here:

'    http://morritts.17.forumer.com/     '

Also do a search on this forum.


----------



## shorts (Mar 3, 2009)

See my answers below in blue.



maryk said:


> We are going to be at Morritt's April 4-11th.
> 
> I have been searching this forum, but can not find all the answers I need.  Would someone mind answering a few quesitons for me?
> 
> ...



Have a great trip! This is our favorite vacation spot. We are going in July then back again for two weeks Feb 2010.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for asking and for answering these questions!!! I just grabbed a week for next year and I, too, am excited about going there for the 1st time even it's more than a year away!

My additional questions regarding Morritt's Grand are:

1. How much are the average costs for utilities and for accommodation taxes? RCI says utility coast is around $90-110/week for a 2BR unit but I have read much high numbers mentioned in reviews.

2. What are the options for grocery shopping if we arrive on Sunday? Are all the grocery stores closed on Sunday?

3. How good are the cell phone signals there? Ours are with AT&T but we are thinking about switching to Verizon.

Many thanks!


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 3, 2009)

We've always found the electricity to be cheaper but then we turn it up warmer when we leave which is about all day most of the time. We don't turn it to 60 and leave the patio doors open either. 
Pretty sure it's still the law that stores are closed on Sundays.
Not up on cell signals but I don't think typical cells will work. (Sat cells maybe) Might look at Skype or some similar system.


----------



## ctownhokie (Mar 4, 2009)

*Answers*



LisaH said:


> Thanks for asking and for answering these questions!!! I just grabbed a week for next year and I, too, am excited about going there for the 1st time even it's more than a year away!
> 
> My additional questions regarding Morritt's Grand are:
> 
> ...



Hope all this helps.  You are going to a fantasitic resort and location!


----------



## ctownhokie (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry my answers didn't show.

Utilities for us each year are about $125 for a 2 bedroom @ the Grand.

All food stores closed on Sunday as far as I know.  Just eat out on Sunday and got to store across street from Morritts on Monday.

Have fun.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!!! The resort sounds fabulous! The only bad part is we have to wait for over a year!


----------



## Janette (Mar 5, 2009)

We're heading down on March 15 and can't wait. Any suggestions will be appreciated. We have the rental car booked and have a two bedroom at the Morritt's Grand. We love the beach and a laid-back vacation.


----------



## escargot (Mar 5, 2009)

The two restaurants at Morritt's will be open on Sunday... Mimi's Dock Bar is a GREAT place to "ease into island time" after traveling, dragging luggage, etc etc.   We always end up there on arrival night.  Great Blackened MahiMahi Sandwiches !

ENJOY !


----------



## NTHC (Mar 7, 2009)

Take more sunscreen than you think you will need.  We ran out last year and spent $16 on a small bottle of lotion...they didn't have the spray kind and my kids were freaked out...lol!


Cindy


----------



## mbh (Mar 9, 2009)

*Just Returned from Morritt's*

1- Spent $69 on electricity for a 2 bedroom
2- All stores closed on Sunday
3- Have Verizon. Not to good a signal but usable.


----------



## happymum (Mar 10, 2009)

We were there Feb. 21-28/08. It was very windy. Sitting on the beach was a cheap dermabrasion session! We ended up going to Rum Point where it was beautifully calm.
Had the snapper at Over the Edge and it was excellent, also enjoyed our meals at Portofino and the Lighthouse.


----------

